# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Преданные в городе Алексин

## МАРИНА ЗЫБИНА

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные. Если есть кто то в городе Алексин, отзовитесь.

----------

